# Bootleg



## Davon (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi guys I'm new to the site and getting started in breeding and selling. I want to know if anyone has any information on the Bootleg bloodline and the Gator?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

are these the lines you are selling and breeding?


----------



## Davon (Dec 6, 2009)

No I am suppose to purchase one tuesday with bootleg in her and I wanted to know about it. I already have one that is suppose to have gator in it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

do you know the names of the sire and dam? if so i could try to look it up for you and maybe give you a history on the dogs. but if you plan to breed them plaese look to see how compatible they are firrst and think about what you are trying to produce. and if it fits what you are trying to go for then you could look into reasons for breding. like do you wanna compete or do you already compete. do you have homes lined up for pups? and can you afford to take care of a buch of dogs if they don't sell. just alot to think about when breeding dogs i hope you have thought it through.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

also what do you plan on doing for the breed are your dogs top quality are the pet quality?


----------



## Davon (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info I really need to learn. I want to earn extra income and plus I love the breed and the way they look. Are you a breeder?


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

Davon said:


> Thanks for the info I really need to learn. I want to earn extra income and plus I love the breed and the way they look. Are you a breeder?


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::flush:dude you just :rain:


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Davon said:


> Thanks for the info I really need to learn. I want to earn extra income and plus I love the breed and the way they look. Are you a breeder?


These dogs are not for making money, for every litter you put out you pay out twice as much for there upkeep if you are a respectable breeder. And if you dont know about the bloodlines or have papers or titles on them what are you breeding for??? You need to think before you act. Dont add to the shelter population PLEASE.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

look it cost alot to do things right
all i have to say is stick around ask questions and read posts there is a search button use it first then ask if you cant find the answers. that will help you not get picked on as much. i hope you plan to do something with your dogs and not just breed for a couple dollars. believe me it cost alot to breed.and raise pups.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Davon said:


> Thanks for the info I really need to learn. I want to earn extra income and plus I love the breed and the way they look. Are you a breeder?


wrong place to say that.. its frowned upon when breeding for the money..


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Read this ! You may enjoy it !

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/20834-puppies.html

Just so you know - we at GP are trying to help the breed - those of us who have Pitbulls only breed our dogs if they have achievements - Unless you plan on registering your dogs and having them compete in weight pulling or whatever - all you are doing is BYB (back yard breeding) - to be honest you wouldn't get much out of selling any pits - they will have to go free to homes - most people aren't dumb enough to buy a Pitbull who doesn't have papers - they will ask for proof if you claim they do - and the amount of money it will cost to take care of the puppies -

I see those new puppies ending up in the shelter with all the pits there now, poor puppies

You want to make puppies then go to the Humane Society and adopt puppies for 25$ and then sell them for 50 $ -

well GOOD LUCK !


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

dont breed never, ever! you dont even know what bloodline your getting and already talking about breeding, what ever happened to just enjoying your dog. pathetic!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

With out papers it is doubtful you make a profit from a litter. Food, meds,vet bills, unexpected complications w/ pup or dam. Breeding for money is always wrong. Also it is not ideal to breed dogs under 2 years of age. You should be considering health, conformation, temperament etc..... before breeding. There are many people here w much more knowledge than me that can give more advice but you should surf this site to learn more. If you truly love the breed you will uderstand the situation this breed is in and give breeding some research and thought. Welcome to the site and post some pics of your dogs!


----------

